# Don't Ask Me Why: Chapter 11, Part I



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Marie was responsible for giving out free tickets to people who came early enough to the box office. Already the Monday morning of the week of three different concerts, the symphony was sold out, before Alex got there. He had forgotten to get a comp ticket the week before, no doubt too busy, but Marie knew he would come again. At least, she hoped so.

It was Wednesday morning when Alex finally did come, wearing all-black, probably for some performance. He looked very distressed.

"Are there any tickets available anymore?" he went to the box office desk next to Marie.

"I'm sorry, there aren't anymore, unless you want to pay for one. It's $20," a college student worker replied unemotionally.

"Wait, Sarah, let me take this," Marie said rapidly, and they switched seats. Marie got out the ticket from her purse.

"Hello, Alex," she said nervously. "I... I thought you may have wanted one, so I reserved this ticket just in case," she slid the ticket under the glass pane. Alex just stood there in shock.

"You didn't have to, I'm honored," he said quietly.

"But it's for your mother though, isn't it?"

"Y-Yes..." Alex looked suspicious, but still in awe.

Suddenly Marie felt embarrassed. Maybe this was too kind of her to do, too unexpected. She felt herself blush, and she could barely look him in the eyes.

"I hope you aren't too surprised," she muttered.

Suddenly he smiled. "No... it was just thoughtful of you, thank you... and now I know where to get the best seats from too, this is a good one," he looked down at the label.

Marie laughed nervously. "You're welcome." Alex then took his leave with a wave.

Marie turned around and saw the college student worker smirking.

"Are you that sappy, Marie? I'm surprised," she sneered.

"It's just a gift..." Marie muttered.

"For what?"

"Everything..." Marie went back to her stand.

Ernest was standing right there.

"Hello Marie! I was wondering if there were any free tickets to the choral concert on Thursday night?"

"Yes there are," Marie said quickly, her breath constrained. She rushed through the computer system to get a print-out of a ticket. She could feel his eyes on her the whole time.

"Here you go, Ernest. I think this should be a good seat," Marie spoke tersely.

"Much appreciated, thank you! I've not gone to many of these before, but it should be enlightening. Do you like choral music?"

"I do," just then the phone rang just in time behind Marie in her office. She gave a quick glance at him before turning away. Ernest was smiling and gave a little bow to her from the other side of the glass.

A bow?

Marie went to the choral concert again for that series, happy to know Tanya was going to be singing in the choirs this time. Tanya always stood out from the group, perhaps being a bit taller, but she looked much more mature than the undergrads around her. She was a mentor and leader for everyone just as she was a performer. Tanya was with the 1st sopranos for the most part in big choir, and soprano in the women's choir.

However, Marie awaited the moment Ernest stepped in with dread.

"So you made the program for this concert too?" was his pick-up line to her. It was five minutes before the performance, and Marie was sitting dead-center by herself. Now she wished she hadn't sat alone, but Ernest wasn't bold enough to sit next to her. He came and sat in a row behind her instead.

"Yes, I did," she smiled lightly.

"What's it like, to be a programmer?" he wondered.

"I love it really, I get all the information from outside, the program writers you know, and I have to put it all into order and add credits, occasionally edit something here, trim something there. To make a single program doesn't take long, only maybe an hour, after I get all the information. But I have to make as many as 8 a week, and not just music events. I pick the photos too, and theme lining?" she outlined the edge of the particular program with her finger.

"Ah, then I've noticed you've picked the flute very often in the lining," he smirked.

Marie really couldn't help laughing. "Yeah, I didn't think anyone would notice. I play the flute, also the violin, but neither so much anymore."

"You do? Flute and violin are some of my favorite solo instruments!" he said rather warmly. This caught Marie off guard.

"Well, that's nice," she said with quite a bit less warmth, and turned away.

"Do you play for any occasion now? Maybe you can apply to be in an ensemble anyhow."

Marie turned back at him in surprise.

"Do you think they would really let me? I'm not even a student here!"

"But no one would notice the difference. Plus, you could be paid instead, if you're requested... Lab Orchestra is extra-curricular."

"What's Lab Orchestra?"

"Oh, something..." he sat back in his chair, a light smile on his face.

Marie had never thought of this, and it intrigued her.

"I can tell you more later, we're about to begin I see," he fell into a whisper, and said nothing more until intermission.


----------

